# Conover Lathe



## Rchan63 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with a Conover lathe? Is it any good or should I run the other way? I tried to Google it bu not much information found.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Curly (Oct 30, 2013)

I always wanted one but they were way too much money for me at the time. They were patterned after old lathes driven by overhead flat belts. His had a  headstock, tool post and tailstock. You made a heavy wooden bed and mounted a motor to the back of it and V-belt for the step pulley. There were also some cast iron legs available if you wanted. Great lathe for spindle work because you could make the bed as long as you wanted. One piece bed posts or porch columns for example. You could make a bowl lathe from the parts too with a little creativity on your part. I don't think it would be the best for pen making because making the wood bed accurate enough for perfect tailstock alignment might be a problem if you want to drill the blanks with it. It was well made and if one were near me at a good price I would scoop it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 30, 2013)

I disagree with Curly, while turning pens might seem overkill for this lathe it is not.  I turn pens on a 1642 lathe, and had to buy a small tool rest in order to turn pens. 

This lathe came in a couple of packages, for its time reasonable. I remember could get AC or DC motors; with AC you moved the belt over the pulleys to change speeds or bought one with DC motor & speed controller.  

You can have either a short or long bed lathe, and with homemade risers kit can increase swing on this lathe.  

Conover Workshops: Woodworking Used Equipment

Boils down to price and condition and what you want to turn now and in the future.


----------



## Rchan63 (Oct 31, 2013)

This lathe have a AC motor and no cast iron legs. The construction is solid but not very attractive. He's asking 800.00 for it so I don't think he's giving it away. Is it worth that much?


----------



## Wildman (Oct 31, 2013)

Is $800 too much for a Conover lathe?  You do not say how well it runs or if complete.  Running condition more important than cosmetics.  

Two ways to look at that lathe, one for little more money can have new Jet 1221 with warranty. 

Two if could buy that lathe for between $300 to $550 in perfect running condition not a bad deal.  If really interested would print off that page I linked with Conover lathe with EVS selling for only $700 in almost new condition.


----------



## Rchan63 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know the condition of the lathe, he only said it runs when he turned it on 2 weeks ago.
As for if it is complete. the picture shows a head stock, banjo, tailstock, switch and motor.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 1, 2013)

Unless go and see the lathe, hear and see it run through all speeds not sure can help you decide.  This lathe very easy to fix, even though not being made anymore. 

At one time chuck threaded insert were easy to find for that lathe, now not so sure. Headstock has  MT-3 spindle and 1½” x 8 TPI and tailstock MT-2.  

Now only chuck know you can buy that has a threaded insert ( 0302 1 ½” – 8 RH Conover) is Oneway Stronghold.  Do not know if Nova or Vicmarc chucks still offer a threaded insert that size.


----------

